# f:\ application not found



## pfeilrn (Jul 26, 2008)

When I insert a dvd into my disc drive the error message f:\ application not found pops up. If I go to my computer it shows the dvd and works fine when I click to open it. I dont know how to make the message stop popping up everytime I insert a new dvd. I already reinstalled the driver for the dvd/cd drive. Any help?


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, it sounds as if your pc is trying to autorun the dvd and doesn't find an autorun.inf file. (which is normal)... Or possibly the application you use to open dvd's (automatically) is missing.

To stop it i suggest you try and change the autorun settings:

```
- Open the control panel and find "AutoPlay"(Click on it)
- Down the list of items find the DVD content (e.g. "DVD movie" or others like that)
- Take a look at the current action,
 Either change it to
 > "Take no action" and see if the error goes away
 or
 > Find another item (e.g. a program) which you use to play dvds with
```
If that doesn't work then post back with more info on what happens.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## pfeilrn (Jul 26, 2008)

thank you. It doesnt pop up anymore after i told it to ask what to do each time


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay, glad you got it sorted.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## riobonito92 (Sep 13, 2009)

I have the same problem - Windows Vista, Dell Inspiron 1545. I reset the autorun options as suggested and deleted the upper and lower filters in the registry as suggested by microsoft. I also tried uninstalling the CD DVD via the device manager.

The problem is still there. A disk will start spinning but then nothing happens. When I click on it I ger the message F:Application not found.

What I can I try?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Is there anything on the disc?

Go into Computer, click on the DVD drive f: --- and see.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## riobonito92 (Sep 13, 2009)

The disks are fine - they work in other machines. It doesn't matter whether it is an audio cd, a data disk, a movie dvd etc.

When I put the disk in, it spins and then nothing happens. When I open up My Computer and click on the DVD icon, then I get the F:Application not found error message.

When I run diagnostics, it says "This Device is Working Properly".


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

If the discs are recognized in other computers, but not in yours and your system cannot read ANY disc, it would be safe to assume that the DVD drive is bad.


----------

